

Anyone acquihired here? How did it work for you? - creativeone

Acquihired, for those who dont know is the process of getting hired into a company by virtue of a product/service that was built, as opposed to the product/service being acquired by the hiring company.
======
threepointone
Sam odio might be a good example. He was a founder of divvyshot (YC 2009 i
think), got 'acquihired' by facebook. Last i heard, he recently quit facebook?
<http://techcrunch.com/2011/06/15/sam-odio-facebook/>

(ot: typing on the ipad in bed isn't as easy as i'd like it to be)

